# Ohio wild hogs



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

Has anyone seen wild hogs while hunting in ohio?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was hunting for some oil at Walmart and saw a few.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Used to see several a year, more if we actually hunted for them. Not so much recently though. The USFWS is doing a pretty good job of trapping them out.


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

Haven't heard of anyone shooting a hog lately myself. Time will tell if USFWS got all of them though ..........?


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

Be


bobk said:


> I was hunting for some oil at Walmart and saw a few.


bet those were real razorbacks , Grain fed too......lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

roundheadjig said:


> Haven't heard of anyone shooting a hog lately myself. Time will tell if USFWS got all of them though ..........?


My guess is that they were way ahead of the curve here. By the time they started showing up, it was already common knowledge that they are a problem anywhere they get a foothold. They didn't waste any time getting a plan in action here, whereas other states were already too far gone by the time they realized they needed to do something. 

I'd also guess that our terrain and climate aren't as ideal as some other places for them. They can obviously thrive here, but not as well as other places. Kind of like bass here versus bass in Florida. We have no problem keeping a healthy bass population, but they'll never grow here like they do in Florida.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Are they still trapping them in Vinton?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they've moved focus further south. 

Im sure there are still pigs in that area. We killed 27 one year when we were actually focusing on them. However, like everything else, most got smart and moved from the state ground onto the private grounds around it. The people who own those private grounds either won't allow people to hunt them or want to charge a few hundred bucks a day for the opportunity.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, hadn't heard anything about the traps this year. Ran into a state guy last year that was involved in the trapping in Vinton. Interesting conversation with him.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

It's been about 10-12 years myself and my cousin got 5 in two year's I got 3 he got 2 4 with bow and 1 with a shotgun then went several times after never seen anything else Hocking co. In the morning they bed on the side of the hills where the sun hits first in the morning they have bad eyesight and they look like rocks till you walk up on one then they are fight or flight we saw small groups 1or 2 3-4 2-3 I would say more luck then skills spot n stock


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Buddy took a shot at one in the Lake Hope area during gun season. Missed--


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

Junebug2320 said:


> Buddy took a shot at one in the Lake Hope area during gun season. Missed--


Must be a sow the usfws educated/ failed to trap......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will most likely be one around here before long. Neighbor called last Fri. Evening asking me to keep an eye out for one of his boars that got loose. Hopefully it's found soon. They adapt very quickly to the wild. The funny thing about that boar even offering to leave is it was penned with his sows...strange.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

He's out looking for some strange!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1more said:


> He's out looking for some strange!


Maybe? Just very strange he left his own girls. The next closest place I know of around here with hogs is about 15miles away.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Are there not any repercussions for the farmers who do not sufficiently secure their invasive species? Not trying be insensitive or blow up the thread but I feel like I'm missing something here. We all know the kind of damage these things have caused in the south..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fishballz said:


> Are there not any repercussions for the farmers who do not sufficiently secure their invasive species? Not trying be insensitive or blow up the thread but I feel like I'm missing something here. We all know the kind of damage these things have caused in the south..


Don't know if there is or not. Do know that an owner of a farm animal that gets out, if it causes any kind of damage to someones property the owner is liable.

When I was in my early teens there was an old farmer outside of Commercial Point Ohio that had hogs that got loose. Those hogs mostly stayed back at the back of two wooded property's for a couple years we knew of. They rooted everything around. With the old guys blessings We hunted them for a couple years. Made for some good bacon.


----------



## Brandon O (Apr 30, 2018)

roundheadjig said:


> Has anyone seen wild hogs while hunting in ohio?


We have them on my farm in a big way. I do not see them when hunting but we have them on every trail camera. I have not gone after them yet, but we are starting to see much more sign so we will be


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

Brandon O said:


> We have them on my farm in a big way. I do not see them when hunting but we have them on every trail camera. I have not gone after them yet, but we are starting to see much more sign so we will be


D


Brandon O said:


> We have them on my farm in a big way. I do not see them when hunting but we have them on every trail camera. I have not gone after them yet, but we are starting to see much more sign so we will be


they are unregulated by the odnr and are delicious to eat a real treat to hunt anytime and any way you like.go hogs!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Brandon O said:


> We have them on my farm in a big way. I do not see them when hunting but we have them on every trail camera. I have not gone after them yet, but we are starting to see much more sign so we will be


What part of the state are you located?


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I just seen one last thursday, rooting off an open grass field rt 278 outside zaleski.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got this email from a USDAWS rep asking me to share...

For anyone who is looking for assistance in removing feral swine, there are services, including USDA’s Wildlife Services, that can help remove these destructive pests. To report feral swine, please contact: 1-866-4USDA-WS (866-487-3297). Information on the damage to natural resources, property, agriculture and others, caused by feral swine, see USDA’s National Feral Swine Damage Management Program webpage https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/resources/pests-diseases/feral-swine


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A couple things on that:
1. Never invite the man into your life. 
2. Ever dealt with the USDA? Good luck. 
3. By the time you go through all of their paperwork and red tape, the hogs would have already been killed off by your average rifle toting 'merican.


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

The more you learn to love pork , the less trouble you will have with the hogs


----------

